# OMG having an EA with my dog?!?!?!?



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

I Know that must really sound DISGUSTING...if not psychotic and definitely sad!!! Nonetheless I think it's true. He has been there for me through ALL of my hardships; from helping me cope with being the caregiver of mom until her death, to being the only one there when I was first diagnosed with MS. He has licked away all of my tears and is always by my side. He unlike my h seems to be able to sense when I'm upset or hurting and in turn tries everything he can to make me happy. He is truly a special dog and I appreciate his friendship and love...I just wish I could have the same sort of EA with h!!!!

I will admit that because of my EA, I do go out of my way to make sure my doggy is just as happy and loved...even at the expense of h. YUP a true EA...resentments and all! 

I know 2sick has turned 2crazy!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

glad to hear you have a loyal companion, but when it bothers you that he licks his balls too much because it interferes with your intimacy then you have problem


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> glad to hear you have a loyal companion, but when it bothers you that he licks his balls too much because it interferes with your intimacy then you have problem


:iagree::iagree: Hey he was neutered aint there to lick!!!:rofl: HMMMM at least h doesn't ever have to worry about it escalating!!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

peanut butter anyone!!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> peanut butter anyone!!!!


1st joke that came to my mind, but I had the decency to hold back!!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Just make sure it doesn't cross to PA!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> 1st joke that came to my mind, but I had the decency to hold back!!


your skippy like that.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> your skippy like that.



be back in a Jif!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

2sick said:


> I Know that must really sound DISGUSTING...if not psychotic and definitely sad!!! Nonetheless I think it's true. He has been there for me through ALL of my hardships; from helping me cope with being the caregiver of mom until her death, to being the only one there when I was first diagnosed with MS. He has licked away all of my tears and is always by my side. He unlike my h seems to be able to sense when I'm upset or hurting and in turn tries everything he can to make me happy. He is truly a special dog and I appreciate his friendship and love...I just wish I could have the same sort of EA with h!!!!
> 
> I will admit that because of my EA, I do go out of my way to make sure my doggy is just as happy and loved...even at the expense of h. YUP a true EA...resentments and all!
> 
> I know 2sick has turned 2crazy!!!


My wife is taking "our" dog as part of the divorce.

Sounds like a bad country song, but I'm sure gonna miss him!!!

And - he's far too good for her!


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> peanut butter anyone!!!!


:rofl: So, so funny. I needed that laught today!

OP - dogs are often easier to deal with than humans. They are loyal to a fault and they love to please you. However they try to act endearing in order to get food and scratches. Hmmmm, is that why they call some men "DOGS"?:scratchhead:


----------



## Bad News (Nov 4, 2010)

As the OPs husband I can take a hint - I'll be on all fours and sniffing her crotch, and I don't mind licking either!


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

TOOOOOO freaking funny you guys!!!! Yup he does love jiff!!! HMMMM Laurae: Think those men are giving the dogs a bad name!!! guess that's why its spelled dawgs, cause the real dogs are not only unconditionally loyal, they are TRAINABLE!!!!:smthumbup: AWE niceguy, that sucks the dog shouldn't have to suffer, sorry that you have to give him up (I'm sure if he is anything like you he doesn't deserve it!!! ) 

As for your my two legged dawg, bad news!!!! I think I'm gonna enjoy seeing YOU tonight...guess I gotta go get you some yummy treats!!! xoxoxo


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> be back in a Jif!


is this why generic peanut butter came in a bucket?you wouldn't want to use name brand for that. the dog can't tell hes just happy to be getting some.............peanut butter that is.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Beastiality jokes=stomach ache from laughing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey sometimes my 3 dogs are the only ones who love me too. After reading the OP I realize that I am having an EA with not one dog, but 3. 

So dear board members what do I do now? Is it ok for me to have 3 EA's at the same time. The dogs do not seem to mind except that Moose will not let Frankie near me, Moose whats all of the petting. And Angel the border collie is always nipping at the heels of Moose and Frankie to get the attention for herself.

Some times they all jump in bed while I'm asleep and have a brawl on top of me to fight who gets to sleep next to me. Have you ever had 300 lbs of dog in an all our jealous brawl right on top of you? 


... oh lordy are they all jealous? 

And my husband does not even notice my 3 way EA... He just does not care.

What a mess I have created. :lol:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> :rofl: So, so funny. I needed that laught today!
> 
> OP - dogs are often easier to deal with than humans. They are loyal to a fault and they love to please you. However they try to act endearing in order to get food and scratches. Hmmmm, is that why they call some men "DOGS"?:scratchhead:


rooof rooof yep thats why!


----------



## charlene (Jul 21, 2011)

Sometimes i feel the same way about my dog! And sometimes husband's jealous too...


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

Some time my dog is the only one who love me too.
Good luck.


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Hey sometimes my 3 dogs are the only ones who love me too. After reading the OP I realize that I am having an EA with not one dog, but 3.
> 
> So dear board members what do I do now? Is it ok for me to have 3 EA's at the same time. The dogs do not seem to mind except that Moose will not let Frankie near me, Moose whats all of the petting. And Angel the border collie is always nipping at the heels of Moose and Frankie to get the attention for herself.
> 
> ...


Isn't it great!!!! Who knew that an EA...3EAs could be sooo therapeutic and still good for the marriage(...minus the 300 lbs on the bed...I only have to deal with 80lbs)!!!!:lol:

Hey my h IS aware of the EA and the joke is that after watching "It's me or the dog" he would say in a goofy dog voice...Yo it's me THE dog!!!:lol::lol: But do have to admit he is probably resenting my EA dog a little bit!


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

Patricia B. Pina said:


> Some time my dog is the only one who love me too.
> Good luck.


That's my poor me quote I use when I get so annoyed the fam..."the only one that loves me is my dog!!"


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

The more I start to get to know people the more I like and prefer my dogs...lol

This Kraft moment brought to you by 2sick's dog!


----------



## Ambigram (Feb 24, 2011)

You're a sick puppy...


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

CantePe said:


> The more I start to get to know people the more I like and prefer my dogs...lol
> 
> This Kraft moment brought to you by 2sick's dog!


hmmmm should I take offense at that?!?!?!?:sleeping:

However I would DEFINITELY have to agree with him on that one...at least one person!?!?!?


----------



## 2sick (Nov 5, 2010)

Ambigram said:


> You're a sick puppy...


LOL!!! guess that's where I got my name!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------

